# Power Draw Bar $123.00



## AxeMaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted in the past, I just ran across this on eBay;

Power Draw bar fits Bridgeport J-head milling machines  $123.00


----------



## 737mechanic (Aug 24, 2016)

There are youtube videos showing how they work. Probably not to bad for the price.


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 24, 2016)

It's pretty easy to make one with a Harbor Freight air wrench. There are several threads on this site. 

Randy


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 24, 2016)

randyjaco said:


> It's pretty easy to make one with a Harbor Freight air wrench. There are several threads on this site.
> 
> Randy



I have not seen them yet, but by the time you spend money on the parts and your time making it, its just about easier to spend the $125/$138.


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 26, 2016)

I messaged the seller and there are two versions of the power draw bar he sells.  If I understood him correctly, if you have a speed belt adjustment j-head you will need the $138.00 version because it comes with spacers etc...  If you have the variable speed version then all you need is the $123.00 model.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 24, 2022)

Bringing this thread back to life.
I have to stand on my tip toes to work my draw bar. I have a long 15mm swivel gearwrench type tool.
I’ve seen the >$500 versions on ebay which are too costly and I would have to cut a hole in the ceiling for it to fit.
This one shown on Ebay is made buy a guy in Redding Ca.
That’s about an hour and a half away.
I ordered one. It’s low profile
Heck, if nothing else I can dink with it to suit my application.

Anybody else buy one of these?
$158


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks like the one I got. It works great. Simple to install and use. Occasionally, the collet doesn't want to release when loosening, but going back and forth generally pops it loose. That might happen 5% of the time, it's not much. I did turn the air regulator down some, I didn't want it over tightening the draw bar. I also don't let it hammer on it while tightening, just a couple hits is plenty.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 24, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Bringing this thread back to life.
> I have to stand on my tip toes to work my draw bar. I have a long 15mm swivel gearwrench type tool.
> I’ve seen the >$500 versions on ebay which are too costly and I would have to cut a hole in the ceiling for it to fit.
> This one shown on Ebay is made buy a guy in Redding Ca.
> ...


I am sure you can play with the arm that the knob is on, and bring it on down if you need.
It should do the job.. pics after you install...


----------



## Janderso (Mar 26, 2022)

Got it yesterday.
I hope to install it soon.
The spring loaded part didn’t move freely at all. I shot a bit of way oil on the shaft.
That did the trick, smooth operation.
It comes with a 19mm socket, I’ll have to replace it with a 15mm.

Looking forward to using this.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

Well shoot.
It doesn’t fit. The cooling fans do not allow for mounting. In addition, the bolt circle appears to be too large on the device.
It probably fits your basic BP clone. This mill is a heavy duty version of the BP.


----------

